# Cyclopes Cat



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

AP - Mon Jan 9, 2:02 PM ET Cy, short for Cyclopes, a kitten born with only one eye and no nose, is shown in this photo provided by its owner in Redmond, Oregon, on Wednesday, Dec. 28, 2005. The kitten, a ragdoll breed, which died after living for one day, was one of two in the litter. Its sibling was born normal and healthy.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

...I just can't bring myself to believe that picture is real.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I dunno. I hope not. Either way, blame the AP.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I blame the Republicans!

(Disclaimer: The above post is intended for humorous purposes only)


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Damn. I should've blamed the Liberals.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Maybe I'll just blame the martians. Or maybe we can blame this on global warming. The possibilities of who we can blame are limitless.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

No, can't blame global warming anymore. I posted a thread about it the other day. 
I blame the media.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

It's those Weapons of Mass Destruction. When something ****s up, that's a good scapegoat to fall back on.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'll go with Millie Vanillie and Blame it on the Rain.

I can't believe I just posted that.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Me, either, Doc!


----------



## mandycarter (Dec 16, 2005)

That is one weird pic


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

You know what? I blame scocity... and I also blame the scocity blamers!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I want one.


----------

